# Bouquet Soap Swirl



## fionab (Sep 2, 2012)

I know that I haven't posted for ages so thought that I would share my take on the bouquet swirl. I've also made a Youtube video. My first videos actually so I'm quite pleased with myself as i have never made a video before.




bouquet_swirl1 by kushmoma, on Flickr




bouquet_swirl2 by kushmoma, on Flickr


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf1muev-aY8&feature=channel&list=UL[/ame]

Let me know what you think. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing that tutorial!

Unfortunately the images of the cut soap didn't come through.   :cry:


----------



## fionab (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for telling me Judy. I think it's fixed now. I will also post some pics of the cut bars


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow! This is really amazing!
I wouldn't unmold it, I'd hang it up on the wall as a piece of art, it is that pretty!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful! When I first saw your pictures, I thought it must have been very hard to make the swirls. Then I watched your videos and saw how you did it. The way you showed does look simple. Although, I can well imagine your arm was sore while I watched the first video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## new12soap (Sep 2, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing! Beautiful soap! I watched your youtube video, very nicely done, really informative, but I have to tell you that comb thingie is just brilliant. Total genius! Do you just wipe the soap off the picks and reuse the same one? I was just awed by that, made my hubby take a look!

I was going to ask you how on earth you all keep your soap batter so thin for long enough to work with it like that, but then I clicked on your site and you were so generous to post your recipe and technique!

Thank you so much  Now let's see some pics of that beauty cut into bars!


----------



## fionab (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for the compliments. I so want to soap today but have to cook first and get rea
ddy for work tomorrow. Booo..



			
				new12soap said:
			
		

> That is absolutely amazing! Beautiful soap! I watched your youtube video, very nicely done, really informative, but I have to tell you that comb thingie is just brilliant. Total genius! Do you just wipe the soap off the picks and reuse the same one? I was just awed by that, made my hubby take a look!
> 
> I was going to ask you how on earth you all keep your soap batter so thin for long enough to work with it like that, but then I clicked on your site and you were so generous to post your recipe and technique!
> 
> Thank you so much  Now let's see some pics of that beauty cut into bars!



Yes I just wipe off the sticks or I just replace them. I always soap cold now as it gives me much more time to work


----------



## Yvonne (Sep 2, 2012)

That's an art, not just soap! Amazing job!


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 2, 2012)

Lovely soap!  Also, thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## semplice (Sep 2, 2012)

Great video!  Love that soap!


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 2, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Bubbles00 (Sep 3, 2012)

WOW that is soo beautiful.
I was wondering if you did any soap making course in the uk to get so good? 
Your website is beautiful and please do more videos!!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 3, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## semplice (Sep 3, 2012)

I just bought a slab mold on ebay.  I can't wait to try a version of this technique.  Thank you for the tutorial!!!


----------



## Mrs Capa (Sep 3, 2012)

Woooooowwwwww!  :shock:  amazing stuff! I want a flat slab mould now! Just a little one though I don't think I could cope with a big one like that heehee.


----------



## fionab (Sep 4, 2012)

Bubbles00 said:
			
		

> WOW that is soo beautiful.
> I was wondering if you did any soap making course in the uk to get so good?
> Your website is beautiful and please do more videos!!



Thank you so much. I am completely self taught and have learnt from books or online. I have to thank so many others online before me who have been so gracious to share their knowledge about soapmaking.


----------



## Bubbles00 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Fiona
Are there any particular books you can recommend? 
The swirl reminds me of a Missoni pattern.
Thanks again x


----------

